# Having a baby in Cairo



## CSabry (Aug 2, 2015)

Shortly after my move to Cairo to join my husband, we have been blessed with a family. Can anyone suggest a good OB/GYN and/or hospital for delivery in the Mokattam or Maadi area? Thanks in advance!


----------



## magy2misho (Nov 23, 2015)

CSabry said:


> Shortly after my move to Cairo to join my husband, we have been blessed with a family. Can anyone suggest a good OB/GYN and/or hospital for delivery in the Mokattam or Maadi area? Thanks in advance!


May your delivery be a safe and successful one. I hope it's not too late, but I have found this obstetrician Dr Iman ElZahaby who had great reviews and recommendations with a rating of 5 stars.

You can give her a call at 02 27514734
Address : 4 street 151, oriflame building, Maadi, Egypt, 11431

Opening Hours
Monday 5:00 - 8:00pm
Tuesday 5:00 - 8:00pm
Wednesday 1:15 - 3:15pm
Thursday
Friday
Saturday 5:00 - 8:00pm
Sunday 1:15 - 3:15pm

hope that helps


----------

